# The child received a spanking from his parents



## jmt356

The child received a spanking from his parents
استلم الطفل صفعة من والديه
or
استلم الطفل ضربة من والديه


----------



## SolarGirl90

In this example I'd go for ضربة because صفعة is mainly used to refer to a slap in the face, but ضربة is less specific when it comes to location.  

Also with ضربة or صفعة, it's better to use the verb تلقى instead of استلم.


----------



## Crimson-Sky

It's neither. The word "صفعات" doesn't accurately convey the meaning of "_spanking_". I suggest :  (استلم الطفل صفعات على ردفيه من والديه (عقابا له


----------



## cherine

I agree with SolarGirl that the verb تَلَقَّى is better than استلم in this context.


----------



## SolarGirl90

Crimson-Sky said:


> It's neither. The word "صفعات" doesn't accurately convey the meaning of "_spanking_". I suggest :  (استلم الطفل صفعات على ردفيه من والديه (عقابا له



Combining my (and Cherine's) suggestion with yours, I think the best way to put it is:

تَلَقَّى الطفل ضربات على ردفيه من والديه عقابا له


----------



## إسكندراني

ضربات على ردفيه is a very odd-sounding expression. A spanking is what we call a علْقة in Egypt. I don't know what to call it in other dialects or standard Arabic.


----------



## Arabic Guru

إسكندراني said:


> ضربات على ردفيه is a very odd-sounding expression. A spanking is what we call a علْقة in Egypt. I don't know what to call it in other dialects or standard Arabic.



خبطو على قفاه


----------



## إسكندراني

The issue starts to become the many differences between the various spanking traditions - in Arab countries it is not usually on the bottom. Having said that, it is unlikely these details are of much importance within the context of the text being translated!


----------



## كلمات

على مؤخرته


----------



## آمين

In English - "Spank" simply means "to smack a child with open hand, usually on the buttock". Hence - the word "hit", "smack" or "slap" would be pretty accurate synonyms. 

It does not appear that Arabic has an equivalent word.


----------



## Bakr

يقول الثعالبي في كتابه "فقه اللغة وسر العربية ":ـ
في ضُرُوبِ ضربِ الأعْضَاءِ
الضَّرْبُ بالرَاحَةِ عَلَى مُقَدَّم الرّأْسِ صَقْع. وَعَلَى القَفَا صَفْع. وَعَلَى الوَجهِ صَكّ "وبِهِ نَطَقَ القُرْآنُ". وَعَلَىَ الخَدِّ بِبَسْطِ الكَفِّ لَطمٌ. وَبِقَبْضِ الكَفَ لَكْمٌ. وَبِكِلْتَا 
اليَدَيْنِ لَدْم. وَعَلَى الذَّقَنِ والحَنَكِ وَهْز ولَهْزٌ. وَعَلَى الصَدْرِ والجَنْبِ بِالكَفِّ وَكْز وَلَكْز. وَعَلَى الجَنْبِ بالإصْبَعِ وَخْزٌ. وَعَلَى الصَّدْرِ والبَطْنِ بالرُّكْبَةِ زَبْن وبالرِّجْل 
رَكْلٌ ورَفْسٌ. وَعَلَى العَجُزِ بالكَفِّ نَخْسٌ. وَعَلَى الضَرْعِ كَسْع. وَعَلى الاسْتِ بِظَهْرِ القدم ضفن


----------



## آمين

Bakr said:


> يقول الثعالبي في كتابه "فقه اللغة وسر العربية ":ـ
> في ضُرُوبِ ضربِ الأعْضَاءِ
> الضَّرْبُ بالرَاحَةِ عَلَى مُقَدَّم الرّأْسِ صَقْع. وَعَلَى القَفَا صَفْع. وَعَلَى الوَجهِ صَكّ "وبِهِ نَطَقَ القُرْآنُ". وَعَلَىَ الخَدِّ بِبَسْطِ الكَفِّ لَطمٌ. وَبِقَبْضِ الكَفَ لَكْمٌ. وَبِكِلْتَا
> اليَدَيْنِ لَدْم. وَعَلَى الذَّقَنِ والحَنَكِ وَهْز ولَهْزٌ. وَعَلَى الصَدْرِ والجَنْبِ بِالكَفِّ وَكْز وَلَكْز. وَعَلَى الجَنْبِ بالإصْبَعِ وَخْزٌ. وَعَلَى الصَّدْرِ والبَطْنِ بالرُّكْبَةِ زَبْن وبالرِّجْل
> رَكْلٌ ورَفْسٌ. وَعَلَى العَجُزِ بالكَفِّ نَخْسٌ. وَعَلَى الضَرْعِ كَسْع. وَعَلى الاسْتِ بِظَهْرِ القدم ضفن



Get your tongue back in please. Like anyone knows or uses these terms.


----------



## Bakr

أغلبها (بالأحمر) يعرفها أغلبنا

الضَّرْبُ بالرَاحَةِ عَلَى مُقَدَّم الرّأْسِ صَقْع. وَعَلَى القَفَا  صَفْع. وَعَلَى الوَجهِ صَكّ "وبِهِ نَطَقَ القُرْآنُ". وَعَلَىَ الخَدِّ  بِبَسْطِ الكَفِّ لَطمٌ. وَبِقَبْضِ الكَفَ لَكْمٌ. وَبِكِلْتَا 
اليَدَيْنِ لَدْم. وَعَلَى الذَّقَنِ والحَنَكِ وَهْز ولَهْزٌ. وَعَلَى  الصَدْرِ والجَنْبِ بِالكَفِّ وَكْز وَلَكْز. وَعَلَى الجَنْبِ بالإصْبَعِ  وَخْزٌ. وَعَلَى الصَّدْرِ والبَطْنِ بالرُّكْبَةِ زَبْن وبالرِّجْل 
رَكْلٌ ورَفْسٌ. وَعَلَى العَجُزِ بالكَفِّ نَخْسٌ. وَعَلَى الضَرْعِ كَسْع. وَعَلى الاسْتِ بِظَهْرِ القدم ضفن


----------



## إسكندراني

نعم أعرف الصفع والصكّ واللطم واللكم والوخز والركل والرفس 
ولا أعرف الآخرين
والمقابل الدقيق للسؤال الأصلي إذن هو النخس 
إلّا أن استعمال كلمة الضرب في عمومها ترجمة مناسبة


----------



## Bakr

الضرب كلمة مناسبة، ولم أجد تعريفا للنخس على أنه الضرب بالكف على العجز في  المعاجم الأخرى، إنما كانت إشارة لوجود هذا الكم من الكلمات المخصصة  لأنواع الضرب في العربية رغم
 أن بعضها لم يعد متداولا، ثم لأنها مجتمعة في  فقرة واحدة، هذا كل ما في الأمر


----------



## jmt356

Is the following correct: 

بالعربية الفصحى 
تَلَقَّى الطفل ضربات على رِدْفَيْهِ من والديه عِقَابًا لَهُ
[Please note the حركات]

بالعربية العامية السورية
تَلَقَّى الطفل كَفَّ على طِيزه من والديه عِقَابًا لَهُ


----------

